
Speedy Neural Networks for Smart Auto-Cropping of Images - rcarmo
https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/topics/infrastructure/2018/Smart-Auto-Cropping-of-Images.html
======
jacquesm
It won't be long and you'll be stringing together a bunch of Neural Networks
with some glue in the middle where each of the nets performs some task.

One net to crop the image, one net to recognize it, another to synthesize the
words to describe it and presto: a new application.

~~~
zitterbewegung
This is just a data pipeline . Multiple tools support what you describe . Or
you could do this as a batch job / use spark to perform the task as a stream.

------
jamesmcintyre
Cool! For any javascript devs this looks like a capable library that attempts
the same functionality and looks like it has pretty impressive results:
[https://github.com/jwagner/smartcrop.js/](https://github.com/jwagner/smartcrop.js/)

~~~
giancarlostoro
Thank you for that share, this is something I want after having read the
article for a project I'm just starting on.

------
firasd
Cool tech, but seems like over-engineering. As far as I can tell, Facebook
just crops to the center and top of images which works pretty well. Meanwhile
Twitter has spent years cropping images awkwardly based on trying to find the
relevant regions, and now is doubling down on trying to find relevant
regions...

------
jgaudette
This is really cool! The SmartyCrop service does a really good job of
intelligently croppping images as well.
[https://smartycrop.com/](https://smartycrop.com/)

------
silveira
I have seem good results in automatic cropping by just giving a higher value
to areas of high entropy and to faces. I wonder how this compares.

~~~
thomasahle
They specifically mention that their previous face detection-based algorithm
didn't work as well as they'd like. E.g. for animal faces.

------
ausjke
so is there some open source library or something that I can try, or just a
paper announcing this new feature at twitter?

------
mpweiher
Is that why all my pasted images show up as blank?

